# WTT 2017 - Anyone else?



## KylasBaby

We are WTT for #2 until January. Need some buddies to keep me on that path! DD will be 1 at the end of July :cry: So we feel that's the best time to try for #2. DD will be almost 18 months then and the earliest age gap there would be (if we conceive right away) would be 2 years and 2/3 months. We do use a donor so I'm a bit worried how that will work. Last time we lived much closer and obviously didn't have DD to worry about. Not sure if I'd be able to convince him to meet us closer. He's a super nice guy and said even if he isn't donating anymore he's always available for siblings. 

I'm not charting yet. DD still wakes at all different times so id rather get all the sleep I can! Come September I will start doing my bbt and OPKs though OPKs never worked for me as I have PCOS. But I am on a bunch of vitamins and supplements now and my cycle is regulated thankfully (I don't ovulate or get AF on my own).

I really need help to not try any sooner! Everyone around me is pregnant or had newborns! But this works best for us. I don't want 2 under 2 and I'd like DD to be a little older and more independent and hopefully sleeping longer. I was so exhausted and nauseous during my pregnancy with DD that if that happens again I'll need her to sleep better so I can too!

But anywho - whose with me?
6 months away!

*WTT LIST 2017*
*Kylasbaby* - #2 - January
*Fit_Mama2Be* - #2 - January
*sunnydee*- #2 - February
*fuschia*- #3 - February
*Kitteh_Kat* - #3 - May
*mrs.bee* - #1 - mid-2017
*ikaria* - #1 - August
*Johnsa37* - #2 - September 
*smurphy90* - #1 - September/October
*MommaCosima* - #2 - September/October


----------



## sunnydee

Hi I'm waiting until January to try for #2 as well! My baby is 10 months old now so just waiting for a bigger age gap but it's hard to wait when all I see is pregnant women everywhere lol 
I started tracking my cycles last month but it's hard to bbt since I'm still up in the middle of the night!
When I stopped breastfeeding I went straight onto the pill but it really didn't agree with me so I stopped it and feel much better. Im pretty sure I'm ovulating but I will be tracking more closer to the time! I'm thinking January to start ttc but I kinda want to avoid being heavily pregnant in the summer again so I might hold off a bit later if I can!


----------



## KylasBaby

Hi! We're kind of in the same boat. Our babies aren't that far apart and waiting for a bigger gap. I'm not doing bbt yet. DD still wakes at different times so I want all the sleep I can get now! My plan is to start that stuff on September. That'll give me a good 4 months of tracking before January. Should give me a good handle on it. 

Being pregnant over the summer SUCKED! DD was born July 30 so I was super pregnant during the summer. Was so glad I was induced a week early as I was so done haha. I'm hoping it won't be as bad next time as I won't be due in the summer so hot as pregnant. Maybe. It will probably suck just as bad lol


----------



## KylasBaby

Anyone else waiting until 2017??


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

January 2017 here as well. :) DS will be one and I'll be returning to work (and accruing more mat leave pay) so we plan for me to get my iud out and then start temping and using opk's as soon as my period returns. 

If I conceive right away again (not that there's any guarantees) that's less than a 2 year gap but I'm 36 and DH is 45 so we don't want to wait.

Kyla I believe we were in the same August group but then I lost my first baby and ended up having my rainbow in January. :wave:


----------



## KylasBaby

Ah yes! I remember you. Congrats on your rainbow! He's beautiful. Mine ended up coming at the end of July. She's my rainbow. I had a loss that was due October 2014. If I conceive first cycle is most likely be due in October and that scares the crap out of me because of my loss, but I really want an October baby!

Anyone doing anything to get ready? I was dieting and exercising and losing weight. But it's the season of summer and cookouts and I've lost my motivation. I did lose 30lbs tho. I'm hoping my motivation comes back at some point and I can lose the last 20. I'm already below my pre pregnancy weight so I'm happy with that.


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Thanks Kyla, your rainbow is a beauty as well!! I am scared of another loss too, so I know how you feel. But I feel like it will be less pressure because I already have my sweet boy.

Good for you for losing 30 pounds! To get myself ready I really, really want to finally lose the 40 pounds (ugh!!!) I packed on during pregnancy. I'm working out 4 days a week but they just aren't budging, grrr. Aside from that I plan to do as I did before: work out frequently including plenty of yoga, eat my fruits and lots of leafy green veggies everyday, take my prenatal vitamin and maca root, and feed DH maca root and folic acid (supposed to be good for male fertility as well). Oh, and when I wean DS I plan to start taking COQ10 to promote egg health.

I actually wouldn't mind having another January baby. Everything is quiet after Christmas is over so there isn't a bunch of events to go to, and the weather is crappy, so it's a good time of year to be housebound with a newborn. It's also my DH's slowest month at work, so he was/would be able to spend more time at home with us during the first month. But with my DH and Thomas already having birthdays in January that would make 3 January birthdays which might be kinda hectic ha ha.

Here's hoping we all conceive sticky babies quickly once January rolls around. :thumbup:


----------



## xLeeBeex

Hello!

Can I join please?

We don't have a definite date yet, but if everything goes to plan, we're going on holiday to Mexico in January, and because of the Zika virus you're meant to wait for 4-8 weeks before you try. So I'll stay on the pill until maybe a month or two after we get back, then come off it and give it until I have the first real AF after withdrawal and then we'll be NTNP. I absolutely don't want to actively try, just want it to be relaxed and as and when we feel like it, not because we have to! I won't be keeping track of anything except for when I'm roughly due on.

I'm really really nervous, this will be our first, and we've been waiting a while because we wanted to pay off a bit of dent, buy a house and go on a few big holidays which we've now done...I've been on these boards since 2010!

Been with my gorgeous guy for 9 years in August :)

To get ready, I really wanted to get fit but I'm still waiting for the motivation to kick in lol, and i also put away a bit each month to help with the bigger purchases like nursery furniture etc.

Looking forward to waiting with you lovely ladies :)


----------



## KylasBaby

You can absolutely join! 

That sounds like a great plan you have there. 

I really wish we didn't have to try, but being two girls and using a donor we have to HIGHLY plan ttc. I'm also pink swaying again (as much as one half of the equation can) so even more planning. Speaking of, anyone gender swaying? I really wish we could just have an oops or leave it to chance, but not on the cards for us. 

I need some motivation too. I've been half assing my workout program this month. I was really good losing the first 30lbs and now I'm just blah about it all. I'm too tired to put in the extra work haha. I'm hoping once the summer is over I can get back to it. I'm going to aim to workout 4 days a week. I think last week I managed 3. Better than none right?

We're really lucky that our parents and grandparents bought all of dds nursery furniture. And we got most of our big baby items at our shower. But babies eat so much and geow so fast they're expensive lol. So much food and clothes. I do have a slight addiction to baby clothes. They're just so cute!


----------



## sunnydee

Yes being pregnant in summer really sucks! We had the hottest summer last year from the beginning of may and baby was due end of august, he was a week late arriving in September so I had 4 months of awful heat to deal with on top of being huge and uncomfortable! 

I wish I could choose when baby #2 will be due but it took us over a year to conceive last time, plus a cp a few months before. So I would love a winter or spring baby, but I will deal with the summer again if I must haha

I have tried to get back to doing yoga but it's hard to find the time, so yoga and prenatals will be my plan in the next few months.

Whats your plan for gender swaying? I don't really mind what I have next but I would love another boy at some stage! If I persuade DH to have more than 2!


----------



## thexfadingpat

I'll be waiting until about August 2017.
DS is just about 5 months and we would really like to buy our first house before we have a second.


----------



## CowgirlBaby

I'm waiting till end of January or beginning of Feb to try for number 1! Originally it was no confirmed date, but now fiance is ready to try for 2017 want to try around that time because he would like to try and have a baby between our birthdays if we can get that lol. His birthday is Sept. 28th and mine is Oct. 20th. We're pretty much ready to go. Both done school. I have a set job, he's got one lined up. We just got our condo together and got everything moved in and I just got a new car. So now just have to wait to make sure he has a set job and just for our ideal time frame to come around then we can start trying! I know how hard it is to have to wait till 2017 but we can do it together!


----------



## KylasBaby

sunnydee - last summer was sooo HOT. I was due the first week of August but thanks to my BP I was induced a week early. Not a huge difference, but as you know just a week seems like an eternity! 

So when I pink swayed for DD the biggest point was changing vaginal ph with acidic foods and I took cranberry supplements and downed Anton of cranberry juice before our inseminations. Got rid of the typical "boy" foods, I cut out caffeine, had lost coming on 40lbs at that point, made sure the inseminations were far from O date (ended up being 7 and 5 days before as I O'ed really late), I ised a lot of lavendar, wore a rose quartz bracelet, had a negative ionizer in my car. And prayed a lot for a girl haha. I really want DD to have a sister. I always wanted one. And I'd just love another girl haha.

Thexfadingpat - it's only a year away! Seems far, but with a baby it goes so fast!

cowgirlbaby - that's good you've gotten a lot done in anticipation of ttc. I remember it seeming like it was forever away when we ttc DD, but now with a nearly 1 year old, time goes pretty fast! January is only a little over 5 months away!


----------



## thexfadingpat

KylasBaby- You're right. These 5 months have flown by its crazy. You really don't realize how fast babiws grow until you have one of your own.


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Kylasbaby- I know 5 months will go by super quickly, especially with both of us working, the days all just kinda seem to mesh together some days. lol. I can't wait for January to come around though. My best friend is in the same boat in the sense that she is feeling super broody just like me. But she has absolutely no idea when she is going to get the chance to try, because she doesn't even know if they guy she's with is going to be the one she has kids with. She doesn't know how much longer they will last because of how he is acting, but her and I look at baby stuff together all the time, and I just think about how much I want one and can't wait for January to get here.


----------



## KylasBaby

I remember waiting to try for DD. Every day seemed like a month. Now I think a day has gone by but it's really been a month. It goes by so much faster now. My daughter will be 1 on Saturday! :(. Not sure when that happened. It goes so fast. 

I'm on inositol now to regulate my cycle. I started it during a long cycle and it ended that. First cycle was 35 days with O on cd19/20. Next was 32 days with O cd18. Hopefully it keeps bringing O and AF forward and I can have a nice normal cycle so I'm ready to TTC come January. Yay!

Currently on vacation down on the Cape. It's so nice. Well there was one big glitch I won't go into here, but all good now. Down here for dds birthday week celebration. Definitely need the time away to relax. Anyone else up to anything fun?


----------



## CowgirlBaby

Totally today is one of my two days off. Tomorrow is the other, I seriously need more time off lol. Customers have been cray cray at the restaurant lately. I need a vacation lol.


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Hey! 

Our plan is to WTT until sometime between July and December next year. I have a DS from a previous relationship who will be 5 by the time we try. Hope to get to know some of you x


----------



## KylasBaby

Today is DDs birthday :(. Baby fever is soooo strong now! But we will be swaying for another girl and the Chinese gender chart (with the adjustment made for lunar age which most don't do and thus the prediction is thrown off) doesn't predict a girl for me for the next few months so that's calmed my ovaries a bit haha


----------



## sunnydee

Happy birthday to your LO! Mine will turn 1 next month where did that year go?!! I'm super broody at the moment too since I've heard of 1 friend and 2 SIL are pregnant! That's interesting about the gender swaying diet, what are boy foods?


----------



## mrs.bee

Hi ladies! Hubs and I are planning to try for our first next year. We probably won't start until the middle of the year or so, we want to plan it around my little brother's wedding in September.


----------



## KylasBaby

Welcome!!

So do you ladies think I should put us and our target WTT dates on the front page? Keep track of us all so to speak?

What are your reasons for waiting? We have a newly turned one year old DD :(. Getting so big! I work in a home daycare and personally I didn't want 2 under 2 after just seeing how all the ages and dynamics and such work. She will be almost 18 months when we try so if it works the first time there will be a couple months over a 2 year age gap. Aiming for an October baby. And a little sister for DD :). I also want to lose some more weight first. I've lost my pregnancy weight, but is like to lose at least 20 more pounds.

sunnydee - I'm not sure honestly. It was a while ago that idiot out "boy" foods but I want to say bananas and potatoes were in there. If you google ttc boy sway you'll get so much info! I've decided I'm going to pink away again with #2 and if it works and there's a #3 I'll leave that to chance. If it isn't a successful away then I'll pink away again with #3. I really want DD to have a sister! And I want another girl haha


----------



## sunnydee

Yeah I don't really mind either way but I'd love my DS to have a brother! I grew up with all brothers. I just had a quick Google, bananas potatoes meat and wholegrain. And apparently if you eat breakfast everyday you're more likely to have a boy!
Yes you can add me to the list, my date will be Feb 2017, 6 months and counting!


----------



## KylasBaby

Exactly I want DD to have a sister. I had a brother growing up. He's 2 years younger. We've never had anything in common and have never been close. At least with 2 of the same sex they have gender in common haha. 

I'm trying to think back to fall 2014. DD was conceived from a cycle starting in October. I ate breakfast everyday. Usually high protein with eggs as I was on a diet. Had just lost 40lbs. Apparently that sways pink too. The idea is boys are more sensitive so the more nutrients and calories and vitamins you get the better environment you make for a boy. Whereas a girl is heartier and can take more so the less calories and vitamins sways pink. I think what affects it major is vaginal PH so I took cranberry supplements and drank the stuff all damn day haha. Had no cm when we got our donations and was 7 and 5 days from O and it still worked!

If everyone here could comment when you're waiting to ttc and what number you'll be trying for I'll update the first page!


----------



## mrs.bee

We've got a small list of things we'd like to accomplish before having a baby, so I'm not sure when we would be on the list. We'd like to sell our current house and buy a new one in Colorado. Hubs would also like a better job. He's getting offers pretty often, which is exciting, we are just waiting for the right offer. 
Also, my little brother is getting married next September, and its a child-free event. My future SIL said the only person allowed to have a kid there would be me, but I don't want to be that person, especially since it is a huge point of contention with my evil step grandmother. With all that in mind, maybe throw me on the list for mid 2017? 

As for what gender I want to have first, up until about 6 months ago, I was set on having a boy first. But after all of my college friends got pregnant with boys, I started thinking about how a girl first would be nice. I know I will be happy about whatever we have, but it would be fun to spoil a little girl with all sorts of cute baby clothes. My Pinterest is literally filled with them. Our child will be the first grandchild for both mine and his family, so he/she will most definitely be a little spoiled.

Do you guys have names picked out already?


----------



## KylasBaby

I've updated the front page for those that have commented since I asked. Anyone else who is active in this thread and wants to be put on th front page please tell me what number you are wtt for and when you are planning to TTC. 

DD is the first grand and great grand child, so definitely spoiled. If you want any pink sway tips just let me know ;)

We have names. For a girl Alexis Skye. We will call her Lexi. For a boy we haven't discussed recently haha. It's going to be another girl! But I think last we discussed was Austin. But it's been a while for a boys name so who knows. DD had about 3 names before she became what we named her so it can always change.


----------



## mrs.bee

Awwww that is an adorable name! Are you guys trying to stick with an "A" theme, or is it just coincidental?


----------



## KylasBaby

The girl name is accidental. OH wants Lexi, but I don't like that as a full name, but a nickname. Alexandra doesn't go woth Dd's name, Ashlyn, I feel it's too proper. Alexis can have Lexi as a nickname and it goes better with Ashlyn. Not name names can have Lexi as a nickname. 

Austin was a coincidence. I don't think that name will stay, but doesn't matter since it'll be a girl anyway ;)


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Can you please add me to the front page? Trying for #2 in January!!

My reason for waiting is to get as much maternity leave as possible. I will finish my year at home with Thomas in January and then will need another 600 hours of work before I qualify for another year of maternity leave...which I will be accruing while pregnant with #2 if things go as planned. 

No gender swaying here, we will leave it to fate but I have a feeling we'll end up with another boy - I would be happy with either!

For a boy we've chosen the name Zachary so that is settled. If we end up with a girl it will be trickier because DH seriously doesn't like any girl names! I really like Liana but DH can't stand it, bah. The only girl names he is sort of on board with are Charis/Karis and Katelyn. 

My goal now is to be back to my pre-pregnancy weight by January. I've finally found an eating plan that is working but I've still got a ways to go.


----------



## KylasBaby

Hey welcome! Will add you. January is only 4.5 months away! Can't believe it.

So we are house hunting now! We currently rent a nice 3 story town house, but not in the best area. Our neighbors light off fireworks. Every. Damn. Night. For months. Finally we kept calling the cops so they don't do it as much anymore. Maybe 1/2x a week, but they're big and loud and aimed right at DDs bedroom bc they're pissed at us for calling the cops on them. He's a 30 something guy with a child. Setting a great example. Kid should be in bed sleeping. Not sure how were the only ones this bothers. And another neighbor blasts music until 10/11/12 at night or until we call the cops. If my headboard is vibrating your music is too loud. 

Then there was an incident along the river we walk with some kids trying to run over our dogs tail on their scooters and when we said something the dad told them to run her over...again setting another great example for kids. So we aren't looking anywhere in this city. 

We've seen 3 places so far. Loved one but there was an offer put in a day before ours and the owner accepted. Another showing tonight and hopefully tomorrow. Might take a while. 

I'm lower than my pre-pregnancy weight. By .4 of a pound haha, but I'm below it. I'd like to lose another 20 before ttc, but I'm so unmotivated. And I had been doing so well with my diet and exercising and wasn't losing anymore so I gave up. Maybe I'll find my motivation again someday.


----------



## sunnydee

Oh no that sounds awful no wonder you want to move! We moved to a nice quiet place last year and it's such a relief to be away from noisy neighbors!

Id like to lose about 10 lbs by January but I'm not great at sticking to an exercise routine! If I pay ahead for classes it will make me go though lol its so hard to get motivated!

We have no names in mind, I'm lucky I had a boy since it was the only name we agreed on! I like Lexi, you could also have Alexa with Lexi for short? I like names that are already short cause we have a long surname.

Are you ladies already tracking cycles? I wasn't going to yet but I've been so irregular since stopping breastfeeding I need to try figure out what's happening!


----------



## KylasBaby

So last night we made an offer on a house and it was accepted! It's all going so far! Seller wants to close by the end of September. So exciting and scary!

I was actually thinking of Alexa the other day. I really do like it!

Motivation is so hard I feel ya! I'm so u motivated. I lost 30lbs and now I can't be bothered lol. 

I am tracking tho not by OPKs or bbt yet. I'll be starting bbt next month. OPKs I might not due. I have PCOS and they've never worked for me. It's pretty common for them not to work for PCOS ladies. But I've been having pretty clear O symptoms and cm since I've been taking inositol to regulate things since I don't ovulate on my own.


----------



## sunnydee

Oh thats exciting congratulations!
I think I will start bbt next month too, I had a bit of a weird month this month and was over a week late so I don't know if that means I didn't ovulate? Or just ovulated late? I had such regular cycles ttc last time! I've never used OPKS? Seems like it would be expensive!


----------



## KylasBaby

It could mean a wide range of things - you didn't ovulate, ovulated late, had a longer LP. Sometimes there are reasons sometimes not. Bodies are weird ;)


----------



## sunnydee

How's the moving plans going? That's great you have something to keep your mind off WTT! I'm starting to feel like I want to try earlier but that would mean another summer baby and I'm not sure I could handle the heat again, is it enough of a reason to wait?? :-/
I've started temping this cycle anyway so hopefully will be able to determine if I'm ovulating normally again.


----------



## KylasBaby

It's going haha. Everything is happening really fast as the seller wants to close by the end of September. Had the home inspection Monday. No big issues thankfully, just some little ones. But because of the type of mortgage we had some things with the back deck have to be fixed or they won't give us the mortgage on the house. Shouldn't even cost $200 so the seller should fix them. If she doesn't we look for another house. But it's a cheap fix so don't see why she wouldn't. So just waiting to see if she will or not. Appraisal is being scheduled. Once we know if she will fix things or not we will start packing and buying stuff for the house. 

It is keeping me busy that's for sure. AF started yesterday so the vitamins I'm taking to regulate my cycle are working! I don't O or gt AF on my own and I have for 3 cycles now on his stuff! I've lost a bit more weight too so that's good. 15lbs took before I reach my goal. I'm hoping I can do it by January!

Definitely a good reason to wait. It was brutal being 8/9 months pregnant last summer! Brutal! I've started temping too. I've just been having a horrible time sleeping lately so it'll probably be highly inaccurate. I tried some unisom last night. Woke up at 4:30, but I think I went back to sleep lol. 

Just a few months away!


----------



## sunnydee

Hopefully it will all get sorted so you can start the fun of moving! When we moved last year I was 6 months pregnant and it was so hot it was a nightmare. We had a quick sale too and moved in within 6 weeks of making the offer.

What vitamins do you take to regulate your cycle? Great that it's working!

Yeah I need to keep reminding myself how miserable I was at 9 months in august, a winter baby would be nice! Another reason for me to wait is I'm going away for 6 weeks at xmas and don't want to have any morning sickness or be tired the whole time. Hope that can help me wait for 5 more months!


----------



## KylasBaby

I'm taking inositol. It's a b vitamin. It's supposedly really helpful in regulating things with PCOS. It's working for me so far. DD I used vitex to regulate things, but it didn't work for me this time when I tried it again. But this stuff does. 

When we moved where we are now I was in the first trimester or just out of it. So I didn't have to do any moving haha. It was nice. This time I'll have to do a lot!

I don't blame you. I wouldn't want to be away and dealing with first trimester yuckiness. I'm not looking forward to dealing with that and a little one running around :(


----------



## Fit_Mama2Be

Congrats on the house Kyla, that's so exciting! I wish we could buy one but houses cost like a million dollars here so it's not happening anytime soon. :-(

Not tracking cycles here because I had an iud put in so I have no cycles at the moment. If I'd known how soon we'd be trying I wouldn't have bothered with the thing but when I got it during the sleep deprived newborn phase ttc was the last thing on my mind haha. I plan to get the iud taken out in December and then wait for my period to return. Don't think I'll bother with temping this time as it was a PITA and will just use opk's.


----------



## KylasBaby

Thanks! It is exciting. And nerve wracking and stressful and scary haha

It's so expensive here too! That's why we moved 15/20 mins to a neighboring state. Things are like $200k cheaper there for the same thing here. 

Oooh the sleep deprivation newborn stage. I know it well. Why do we want to do this to ourselves again? Haha

Not sure how temping will go with me. Depends on if DD sleeps till 6 and if I sleep till 6 lol. This am se was up a lot between 5-6 so my temp isn't accurate for today. Just started temping the previous day lol. Oh well. I'm pretty sure I'm Oing due to symptoms, but would be nice to really pin point it. It'll help our pink sway :)


----------



## fuschia

Hi !

Kyla's baby I remember seeing you on the forum when you were expecting last time with your little girl :) I had my boy around the same time :)

I'm looking to Ttc next year too - originally we were talking about sept but now are going to be potentially looking at end of Jan as earliest ! It will be a small age gap for me if we are lucky enough to fall again around that time but who knows As dd was conceived first cycle but my son took 16 months !

You mention above swaying for a girl ... What is your plan for that ? I just put a post up about that as id love another girl ! X


----------



## KylasBaby

Hey! Nice to see someone with a baby the same age as mine. Well, they're not really babies anymore :(. It won't be such a small gap. A January conception would be an October birth which is an over 2 year gap. 

Going to do the same things I did to conceive DD. We use a donor and got donations 7 and 5 days before I ovulated. I ovulated late. This time we're going to try 6 and 4 days before O. No caffeine no adding salt to anything. LOTS of calcium! I took a calcium and magnesium supplement in addition to lots of milk and yogurt. No breakfast. I would add those packets of like pink lemonade to my water. I believe it's the aspertame that helps. Cranberry supplements and cranberry juice. 

Read up on negative ions. And girl sway essential oils. 
Look up the Brazilian gender chart. Basically two evens or odds is a girl an even and odd a boy. You take your age at conception and the number of the month. So for DD I was 25 and she was conceived in November (11). Both odd so girl. In January I will be 27 and the month is 1 so both odd which says a girl. 

Also look up the Chinese gender chart. But it's has to be adjusted for your lunar age. I use the one at Chinese gender chart(.) info. No spaces. 

But if it's wrong for you find one that's right for your daughter and do whatever you did when you conceived her. Or find one that's right for your son and do the opposite.

I also avoided boy foods. Such as potatoes, bananas, apples, nuts especially almonds, and such. And Google search can give you a list. 

I wore a Rose quartz bracelet and used a lot of lavendar. 

And believe it or not the things I did are swaying light. It can get very strict with a lot of things. But I don't want to get too crazy about it. 

What month would you like me to put you down for?


----------



## fuschia

Wow ! That's a lot of info there - I'm glad I asked you !! I will def do at least some of those things ! 

I won't be sad if I have a boy - then my 2 youngest will be same sex but I'd love to have girl boy girl :)

2 year age gap is small for me ! Having 3.5 years between 1st two . Earliest due date I want is late Nov as I have to be a brides maid at a wedding on 3rd August in Italy so o don't want to be too pregnant there ! X


----------



## KylasBaby

Oh goodness so that seems earliest would be late February/March? 

Yeah it's a lot of info even with the light swaying. It gets a lot more hardcore with what they call the 7 sway factors but it's so much and strict and I don't want to get too uptight about it. I'll just do what I did to make DD and hope it results in DD2.


----------



## fuschia

I think I worked out that first cycle I could try , would start beginning of Feb . That might be pushing it a little but I'll just deal with it if I fall straight away ! My best friend knows we are hoping to have a 3rd- she just would prefer me to wait till she's married so we can have it together !

I think if I went too hardcore , trying to sway , it would be a bit too disappointing if I didn't have a girl . And I'd almost feel guilty for the boy ! So I will try and keep it very casual !

Def more concerned about having a baby full stop rather than making sure it's a girl .

its so exciting ! Are working still ? I left my job in March ( didn't return after maternity leave ) and I am about to start a degree in teacher training so will be having 3rd while I'm doing that . It's part time though and I think will be manageable ! Xx


----------



## KylasBaby

Same here. If I did the really hardcore swaying I think I'd have pretty bad gender disappointment. And it's like a full time job all the stuff you have to do. No thanks. 

I do work. But I left my nanny job when I was pregnant and work in my mothers home daycare now so I have brought DD with me since I went back at 6 weeks. So I'll just bring the next with me too lol. Though my mother did say I need to have another summer one because that's when my dad is home (he is licensed too) so he can help her. But that's not in our plan and now she's made me feel bad. But I've worked out that as long as she doesn't accept any new babies before that time (which we have no openings until at least mid next year anyway) that she should legally have them herself while I'm out o maternity leave. So should work out.

I have my degree in criminal justice. Haven't used it yet. Probably won't. All that student loan debt for nothing lol


----------



## sunnydee

Wow that's alot of swaying info! It's interesting actually the Brazilian chart worked out for me having a boy. Plus I was eating alot of bananas almonds and Brazil nuts at the time? Hmmm! 

I've decided not to go back after my maternity leave either, it was a tough decision but I couldn't leave my baby for such a long day, you're lucky you can bring her to work with you!


----------



## fuschia

What job did you have sunnydee?

I worked part time after my first - however I knew I didn't want to stay there long term but as I wanted a second , I thought I would stay there so I would be entitled to maternity pay (Uk) but it took 16 months to conceive my son so I was there a year longer than I planned !

I'm going to have to look into these charts etc and see if they match up for my son and daughter x


----------



## KylasBaby

Yes I am very lucky I can bring dd to work with me. And not have to pay for her haha. I pretty much get paid to take care of my own kid lol. It's actually really tough with dd and all the other kids. She's still little and fussy and gets jealous very easily. So she's usually hanging off of me while I take care of all the others too. It's challenging. So many times I have wished I could send her somewhere for the day! But if I ever have to do anything it's my mom who watches her. So I can't exactly send her to my moms during the day so I can have a break as I work with my mother lol. She was such a hard baby and is a challenging toddler. She's still little though. And her one hear molars and canines are coming in so she's sore. And learning to deal with her toddler emotions lol. But at least she doesn't scream 24/7 like the first 6 months of her life! I think if I'd have stayed home with her myself (I only worked 3 days a week until she was 10ish months) all week I'd have gone insane. 

Someone mentioned to me the other day that because we are moving to another state since we bought the house (20 mins from where my parents are so maybe 25/30 minutes from where we currently live) that I would need to find a local babysitter. Ummmm no. I just won't trust anyone. And I know that's weird since my livelihood depends on other people trusting me with their kids, but I just can't do it. Even the thought of her going to school or sleepovers one day scared the you know what out of me :(


----------



## fuschia

I know how you feel about not trusting anyone . I was the same with my daughter ; more relaxed now though !

I just noticed our kids have the same birthday ! My son Callum was born on 30th July too. :)

The way I make money now is by hosting French students in my home for 3/4 night and I feed them ! It replaces the money I got from working and I enjoy it but it's not constant - has periods when none come and then has a busy season where it's every week !


----------



## KylasBaby

Maybe it's because she has mspi and had serious reflux as a baby. I had to be more protective over her, even still now, because people try to give her things she can't eat. My own family even. My mom is the only one who really saw her just cry and cry and cry for hours so she's not about to give her something that she can't have because she knows what will happen. Or maybe I'm a control freak. Who knows haha. 

Aw that's awesome they have the same birthday! Ashlyn was due August 5th, but I was induced a week early due to high BP and 25 hours later out she came....no Bueno lol. Is he a little spitfire too? I swear Ashlyn lives up to the Leo. Stubborn, always on the go. Oh man lol

That's good you've found a way to make some money in your home. I couldn't do it. I don't like anyone, especially people I don't know, invading my space haha. My mother always says I have a bubble. I will feel bad when we have a second though and I'm taking 2 spots in my mother's daycare without paying for either. And still paying me....so might let her take something off my paycheck for it, but depends on how things go with the house. We close very soon so we will need to figure out all the new bills and everything and what we have left over first. 

I definitely think if there is a #3 that it'll wait until dd is in school so I'm not taking 3 spots! Or that's when I start my own daycare, but the rules for the state were moving and here for daycare are different. Here you can have 3 under 15 months. Where were moving you can only have 2 under 2 years! So my kids would take those spots and that age is what people need. It's weird.


----------



## fuschia

Callum is actually a pretty calm, easy going kid ! I don't know if that is a little influenced by the fact he is our second so has to be easy going to an extent as we already had a tight schedule to keep to with our little girl's activities .

Evie starts school next month , I think we start earlier here (age 4) than in the states .

Here , child minders in the UK can have only 1 child under 1 year old and total of under 3 years old .

You know I said that to begin with ! I had a flyer through the door saying I could make money out of spare room and I was really hesitant but it was great money so I tried it and made it clear it was only a trial.

I was expecting them to be in my living area etc but actually all they do is stay in their room. I call them to come eat dinner and try to chat to them ( some are more forthcoming with that than others ) and then they go back into their room and I call them again at breakfast ! It's also good as they are out all day 8am -7pm so no loitering in my house in the day as they are with their teachers on trips :)

It's so fab your mum is happy to help in this way and can have your baby with you at work - perfect ! X


----------



## CanadianMoose

So we just went to a family get together and I broke down in front of my SIL. My husband, her brother, was playing with his 18 month old nephew and laughing and enjoying his self. Then his nephew ran to get something and ran back to climb in his lap and snuggle with him for about a good hour and more not wanting to be moved or leave. 

I started crying silent trying to keep it together, I didn't want to create a scene but SIL saw it and started talking to me about it. we went over the basics, "It's okay enjoy the time you have together now, your in the honeymoon state ride that out, your still young enjoy it!" all the same old stuff I always hear and frankly I'm sick of hear it. I just saw what i knew and always knew would be, my husband being a great father and something I've wanted so bad for so long and it hurt that I wouldn't seen that come to reality for a long time. He's talking about waiting a year or more, and I'm starting to think maybe I should just come to terms that he might be happier NOT having kids.

Now I don't know if I can bear it again if I see it and the longing and hurt, if I can keep the brave face or if I'll break down again. I don't want to be the person at the gatherings that is always going to end up crying when i see him interacting with his nieces and nephew. I don't want to be that downer, I want them to be happy to have me around and enjoy my company. It's hard and I've tried talking to my husband about it and i get the same thing, wait...wait to try maybe a year maybe more.

Some days I can deal with it, and other days I find myself hiding in the shower crying. I just need a few helpful suggestions and trying to let it go so I can move on and NOT be consumed by this in my life. I'd really hate for this to continue to grow and end up creating resentment in my marriage. I hope you all are having it better than I at the waiting game and having better days.


----------



## KylasBaby

fuschia - so wish mine was calm haha. She's something. That's great they don't spent too much time outside their room. Seems like a good arrangement!

Canadian - *hugs* sorry you're having a hard time waiting. Has your husband said hat heoe Any want kids? Or he just doesn't want them right now? Have you tried telling him how you're feeling about it? It will definitely create resentment in the marriage if you desperately want kids and he doesn't. That's kind of a deal breaker....

If you haven't already definitely have a sit down and explain to your husband how you're feeling. If it's just a matter of waiting or a matter of never. 

Do you have any things you want to work on? Like projects around the house or losing weight or a job or anything that would keep you busy and give you something to focus on? When I was WTT my first u had a MMC and needed surgery. Then I spent a few months losing weight so I was very focused on that and didn't focus so much on the WTT aspect. Then when it was time to try I conceived right away as I was very healthy and fit, etc.


----------



## sunnydee

fuschia said:


> What job did you have sunnydee?
> 
> I worked part time after my first - however I knew I didn't want to stay there long term but as I wanted a second , I thought I would stay there so I would be entitled to maternity pay (Uk) but it took 16 months to conceive my son so I was there a year longer than I planned !
> 
> I'm going to have to look into these charts etc and see if they match up for my son and daughter x

I worked in the financial industry so nothing that I was too passionate about! I was thinking about looking for something part time so that I can get maternity pay for the next time too, or if possible try and find something I can do from home but I'm having trouble getting motivated!
I'm also worried it will take a long time to conceive as it was about 18 months for #1 
I'll see how we manage on just my husband's wage for a few months anyway.


----------



## CanadianMoose

Yes we have talked about the WTT and I realize that it may seem like he made this decision on his own but we both agreed it would be best to actually try and conceive when i got my medicare worked out and i was covered financially by his plan.

He also knows how I feel as we have talked about this many times, and he knows I wants kids. he said "If you had asked me 2 years ago if I ever wanted kids I would have said no, but now I'm more than willing to try and more interested in being a father." So it's not that he isn't willing it's more he wants to make sure we won't run into complications because I'm American in Canada and the whole medical coverage thing.

We did just get a new town house and i have projects all over it to make it better so there's that but still those days when I'm reminded is tough. And his whole family are so sweet and understanding and supportive. I've very blessed and love and i think that's why sometimes it's so hard. I've have a very rough, ignored and abused childhood/past relationships so when your treated with love and kindness it tends to make you cry from joy and disbelief. "I can't believe how lucky I am! I can't believe how loved I am, I'm so happy and grateful!

LOL hopefully one day it will settle in and I will stop getting emotional but till then I'm going to do my best to be brave and patient. Thank you all for your kind words and suggestions, I truly do appreciate them :D


----------



## KylasBaby

Hey all! How's everyone doing?

Temping isn't going so great here. I just can't sleep until 6 every day. I'm worried if I set an alarm for any earlier I won't be able to get back to sleep :/. So there's that. Started with the OPKs, but I drink a LOT of water so my urine is always extremely diluted. So there's that too lol 

Waiting to hear back from the appraiser for our new place sometime next week. Then we will get serious about packing and starting to buy for the new house and everything. 

My toddler is driving me absolutely mental haha. She's the sweetest thing when she wants to be! Always coming for a cuddle and kissing her toys and hugging her friends. She says please and thank you religiously! But dammit if she doesn't have my temper lol. I at least waited until I was older to develop it. Anytime she doesn't get her way watch out. And she's fighting sleep hardcore now. Naps and nighttime. I think she has molars coming in too so she's a little better when she's had Advil. We're also stopping dairy again (she has cow milk/soy protein intolerance) to see if that helps and maybe she's still not ready for it. Takes 2 weeks for the proteins to get out of her system and we just stopped. 

Oh so this morning Oh comes down with a grin on her face and asks if I have something to tell her. I hadn't the foggiest idea what she was talking about. She goes "there's pregnancy tests in the bathroom" Oooh no there isn't. Those are ovulation tests! Haha. I asked her if she reall thought I'd go and do that myself and she said maybe it was a birthday surprise (her birthday is Wednesday)!!! Hahaha I was dying. I would never go meet up with our donor without telling her and discussing it with her and us both being ready and planning for it! But good to know she's ready for #2 now. :)


----------



## ikaria

Hi guys!

How has everyone been doing? I've been a lurker for a while now (really enjoyed reading this topic!) and today finally decided it was time to say hello :hi:

I've been having the baby fever for a while now (feels like a gazillion years, haha), but my OH and I have always been more on the 'safe' side, so we wanted to finish our degrees first, get jobs and move to our own place.

We've been together for 10 years (we're both 27), and we've been ready for a baby for a while now, but we were waiting for everything to fall in place. We both finished our degrees, got jobs, but, of course, there are always new obstacles. We are in the process of fully renovating our home - we basically ripped everything down to the foundation, and are slowly building it back. We're pretty sure we'll be moving back in around March. 

Another thing is that I decided I wanted to take my bar exam (I'm a law graduate) before we have kids. I'm not sure how the process of this is in the English speaking countries, but where I live, we basically have to shut ourselves in our homes for 6 months and study to death (okay, perhaps I'm exaggerating a bit about the death part). I'm in the middle of this process right now and iiiif everything goes as planned (and I don't fail the exam :wacko: ), I hope to be done with all of this in February or March the latest.

The problem is that I'm having a hard time studying since I am (well, both of us are!) soooo broody :wacko: It's especially hard since my best friend is expecting a baby boy in December, and my SIL just found out she is pregnant with twins! I figured this forum would help me wait for when we finally get the chance to TTC.

Do you all use OPK's or some other sort of way to figure out when you are ovulating? I was planning for my OH and I just to have sex every day several times from the 9th to the 22nd day of my cycle :haha: Maybe I'll rethink that when the time comes.

Anyway, I was hoping we would be TTC :baby: #1 in August 2017, as I would really like for the baby to be born in May. 

I don't think we'll be gender swaying as we really don't have any real preferences. I would be really thrilled if our first baby was a boy (I had an older brother and it seems the perfect situation to me!), but I would be more than thrilled either way!

Nice to meet all of you and I can't wait to talk to you more :flower:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Hi ladies, can I join? I've got babyfever again (I keep dreaming about getting a :bfp:) and hubby is good to go with #3! Put May 2017 since our other two will be turning 4 and 1, but we're going to play it by ear. And I'm going to try to sway for a :pink:, but will love another :blue: to steal my heart again as well!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

ikaria said:


> Anyway, I was hoping we would be TTC :baby: #1 in August 2017, as I would really like for the baby to be born in May.

Good luck! May babies are awesome :winkwink:


----------



## smurphy90

Hi! Newbie here and OH and I are also waiting until 2017 to TTC. We won't be trying until Sept/Oct though, most likely. NTNP at some point before then though. I'm sooo broody and just met my 6 month old "niece" (best friend's baby) two weeks ago and it made the baby fever 100x worse. Just waiting for OH to catch up, but we do have a one-year plan, so that's making me very happy.


----------



## KylasBaby

Sorry ladies. Been super busy so haven't been able to update this. Will get on it now!

We just moved and have been spending time getting the house ready. DD hasn't taken well to the move and hasn't been sleeping well or napping at all. She also has 3 molars coming in and a nasty cold so I'm a mombie.


----------



## KylasBaby

ikaria said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> How has everyone been doing? I've been a lurker for a while now (really enjoyed reading this topic!) and today finally decided it was time to say hello :hi:
> 
> I've been having the baby fever for a while now (feels like a gazillion years, haha), but my OH and I have always been more on the 'safe' side, so we wanted to finish our degrees first, get jobs and move to our own place.
> 
> We've been together for 10 years (we're both 27), and we've been ready for a baby for a while now, but we were waiting for everything to fall in place. We both finished our degrees, got jobs, but, of course, there are always new obstacles. We are in the process of fully renovating our home - we basically ripped everything down to the foundation, and are slowly building it back. We're pretty sure we'll be moving back in around March.
> 
> Another thing is that I decided I wanted to take my bar exam (I'm a law graduate) before we have kids. I'm not sure how the process of this is in the English speaking countries, but where I live, we basically have to shut ourselves in our homes for 6 months and study to death (okay, perhaps I'm exaggerating a bit about the death part). I'm in the middle of this process right now and iiiif everything goes as planned (and I don't fail the exam :wacko: ), I hope to be done with all of this in February or March the latest.
> 
> The problem is that I'm having a hard time studying since I am (well, both of us are!) soooo broody :wacko: It's especially hard since my best friend is expecting a baby boy in December, and my SIL just found out she is pregnant with twins! I figured this forum would help me wait for when we finally get the chance to TTC.
> 
> Do you all use OPK's or some other sort of way to figure out when you are ovulating? I was planning for my OH and I just to have sex every day several times from the 9th to the 22nd day of my cycle :haha: Maybe I'll rethink that when the time comes.
> 
> Anyway, I was hoping we would be TTC :baby: #1 in August 2017, as I would really like for the baby to be born in May.
> 
> I don't think we'll be gender swaying as we really don't have any real preferences. I would be really thrilled if our first baby was a boy (I had an older brother and it seems the perfect situation to me!), but I would be more than thrilled either way!
> 
> Nice to meet all of you and I can't wait to talk to you more :flower:

Hi! :flower: Welcome! It's good to have a plan and everything in place before ttc. Makes things easier. A lot of women use OPKs and temp. OPKs only tell you when you have the lh surge. It doesn't guarantee you ovulate. That's why a lot of women temp too. A temperature rise after ovulation confirms you ovulate. I do both. Most doctors will recommend bd every other day as that gives the sperm count time to go up more with a day of rest between. But, there are many, many, many ways to ttc. 



Kitteh_Kat said:


> Hi ladies, can I join? I've got babyfever again (I keep dreaming about getting a :bfp:) and hubby is good to go with #3! Put May 2017 since our other two will be turning 4 and 1, but we're going to play it by ear. And I'm going to try to sway for a :pink:, but will love another :blue: to steal my heart again as well!

Welcome! I'm pink swaying too! I did for dd and I really want her to have a sister as my own parents were not so kind to me lol



smurphy90 said:


> Hi! Newbie here and OH and I are also waiting until 2017 to TTC. We won't be trying until Sept/Oct though, most likely. NTNP at some point before then though. I'm sooo broody and just met my 6 month old "niece" (best friend's baby) two weeks ago and it made the baby fever 100x worse. Just waiting for OH to catch up, but we do have a one-year plan, so that's making me very happy.

Welcome! Plans are good. Definitely ramps up that baby fever when you're around babies! Stay strong lol


----------



## sunnydee

Hi all! how is everyone holding up with the waiting? I haven't been on here in so long I've been so busy trying to lose the last 10lbs of baby weight, lost 8lbs so I'm happy enough with that for now!
I'm having a really hard time waiting until January though, but I know it's for the best to wait. 

Kayla has your LO settled into the new house yet? hopefully back sleeping? Mine has just switched to 1 nap but he is sleeping great at night so I can't complain! He's learning how to walk now so I think that helps him sleep at night


----------



## KylasBaby

Waiting is tough! Such bad baby fever, but I know January is very soon and that's a better time for my family. Dd and new baby will be over 2 years apart. Had a new baby start in daycare today and she's sooooo sweet so that's NOT helping!

She has settled in now thankfully. She's between 1 and 2 naps now, but isn't miserable and exhausted when she has 1. Somedays she needs two somedays one. But she's back to sleeping through the night even tho she's up at like 5:30. Can't wait for clocks to change this weekend. . . .


----------



## MommaCosima

WTT for Sept/Oct 2017 with my partner (same sex parents)


----------



## MommaCosima

KylasBaby said:


> You can absolutely join!
> 
> That sounds like a great plan you have there.
> 
> I really wish we didn't have to try, but being two girls and using a donor we have to HIGHLY plan ttc. I'm also pink swaying again (as much as one half of the equation can) so even more planning. Speaking of, anyone gender swaying? I really wish we could just have an oops or leave it to chance, but not on the cards for us.
> 
> I need some motivation too. I've been half assing my workout program this month. I was really good losing the first 30lbs and now I'm just blah about it all. I'm too tired to put in the extra work haha. I'm hoping once the summer is over I can get back to it. I'm going to aim to workout 4 days a week. I think last week I managed 3. Better than none right?
> 
> We're really lucky that our parents and grandparents bought all of dds nursery furniture. And we got most of our big baby items at our shower. But babies eat so much and geow so fast they're expensive lol. So much food and clothes. I do have a slight addiction to baby clothes. They're just so cute!


Another same sex momma! We're waiting to try as well in 2017!! :D


----------



## KylasBaby

MommaCosima said:


> WTT for Sept/Oct 2017 with my partner (same sex parents)

Welcome! Nice to see another same sex couple on here. I'll add you to the front. Ttc #1?


----------



## MommaCosima

I have one from another relationship but her first :)


----------



## KylasBaby

Alrighty I'll put you down for #2. Are you using a sperm bank or a known donor? AI at home?


----------



## MommaCosima

KylasBaby said:


> Alrighty I'll put you down for #2. Are you using a sperm bank or a known donor? AI at home?

We are doing sperm bank at fertility clinic in our town, getting a family doctor set up then getting the referral sent over to start fertility testing etc. We prefer not to complicate raising a child by having a friend involved that may resent some of our decisions.


----------



## KylasBaby

Ah. Cool cool. 

A known donor doesn't have to be a friend. We use a known donor, but that's the extent of our relationship. OH doesn't knownher biological father so it was important to her that we used a known donor as dd, and future kids, will be able to meet him if they want an drew have access to his side of their medical history and everything. She hates how she doesn't know half of herself so it was important that we use a known donor so our kids won't have that issue. 

He's a really great guy actually. He surrendered his rights and OH's second parent adoption of dd went through last month so he has no rights.


----------



## Johnsa37

Hello ladies! New to the WTT boards... I was active on the boards while TTC my son, and throughout my pregnancy. I am starting to get the itch again... so I found myself back on the boards! :winkwink:

I think my husband would be fine having another little one right now, but I am just so torn. I really want another, but then I start thinking about my son... I feel like he would get less of our attention, and less one-on-one time that we cherish so much... I would really miss our alone time as a family of three. Now I'm tearing up just thinking about it!! :cry:

Are there others that feel the same way as me??? I know that I want him to have a sibling - he has no cousins, and I don't know if he will have any - at least not in the near future around his age. I am just so torn with guilt about losing our precious time together, just the three of us. :cry:

Anyways... sorry for my rambling. I would like to plan to start trying next year in September 2017 when he turns three. I think that would be a great age gap, and he will be more independent when baby comes. 

Looking forward to getting to know you all and chatting!


----------



## KylasBaby

I'll add you to the front!

I feel the same way. Dd was a high needs baby and is now a high needs, and extremely active, toddler. So she definitely needs more of that one on one time. And she's just so sweet and snuggly, if even for very short periods of time, that it does make me sad thinking that if she comes over and wants a snuggle and I'm feeding a new baby I won't be able to. It'll be harder to get around with 2 kids. My attention will be split in 2 rather than all on dd. And I also feel bad that that new baby won't get the same one on one attention dd got. 

But OH is 35 and wants to be done having kids soon. So away we go lol.


----------



## Johnsa37

KylasBaby said:


> I'll add you to the front!
> 
> I feel the same way. Dd was a high needs baby and is now a high needs, and extremely active, toddler. So she definitely needs more of that one on one time. And she's just so sweet and snuggly, if even for very short periods of time, that it does make me sad thinking that if she comes over and wants a snuggle and I'm feeding a new baby I won't be able to. It'll be harder to get around with 2 kids. My attention will be split in 2 rather than all on dd. And I also feel bad that that new baby won't get the same one on one attention dd got.
> 
> But OH is 35 and wants to be done having kids soon. So away we go lol.

Thank you! I'm glad I'm not alone. It's that mommy guilt! :dohh:


----------



## KylasBaby

It's so bad. Every damn decision or thing I say to her. 

Was I too hard on her? Or or hard enough? Don't want her to think that rules don't apply to her or that she can do whatever she wants wherever she wants, but maybe I should have done this or that 
Should I let her watch that? I really need to make dinner and it'll keep her quiet but I don't want her to rely on that to calm her but we need food and it's just one show 
Should I let her do this or that? 

lol there's is no winning on anything. There's ALWAYS mommy guilt.


----------



## Johnsa37

Totally agree! It's a constant battle!!! You can't win. I'm never just at peace with my decisions or how much time we spend doing things as a family - my husband and I both work full time so that is a big struggle for me. I never feel like I am putting in enough time - either at work or at home with my little man.


----------



## KylasBaby

It's tough. I'm on the other side of that. I work in my mothers daycare so dd comes with me. And I'm always wondering if she would benefit from some time away from me lol. I worry she will have a hard time when it comes time for preschool (granted that's 3 years away) if she's never away from me. Most weeks she has one day at home with OH while I go to work, but the others 6 days a week I'm with her. 

You can't win no matter what you do. I wasn't quite prepared for the guilt or constant questioning on my own decisions (me questioning my own decisions not others). And the constant worry. Oh my! It's like another fulltime job lol.


----------



## Johnsa37

KylasBaby said:


> It's tough. I'm on the other side of that. I work in my mothers daycare so dd comes with me. And I'm always wondering if she would benefit from some time away from me lol. I worry she will have a hard time when it comes time for preschool (granted that's 3 years away) if she's never away from me. Most weeks she has one day at home with OH while I go to work, but the others 6 days a week I'm with her.
> 
> You can't win no matter what you do. I wasn't quite prepared for the guilt or constant questioning on my own decisions (me questioning my own decisions not others). And the constant worry. Oh my! It's like another fulltime job lol.

See, you absolutely cannot win! :dohh:


----------



## mandaa1220

Hi all! I'm Amanda... a wife and mommy to a beautiful little boy. My son will be 2 in one week.

We plan to start TTC late June/early July(completely dependent on how my cycle falls) and we will be trying to sway as well.


----------



## NorthernWoman

Hi ladies, I hope I'm doing this right. First time replying to a thread/post. I really enjoy reading stories....I don't feel so alone. :blush:

My husband and I have been together for over ten years, happily married for almost two years. Both of us in our early thirties. Everything is going well for both us, we have good jobs and bought a house. Like every married couple we have our disagreements.....especially when we want to start to have a family. 

As most ladies, I was ready for a baby for a couple years now. My husband is aware. Both of us wanted to try after we got married. But he kept pushing it back. :cry:

It's the most hardest discussion to have with him, because lately it's ended up in arguments. He tells me he's not ready. There could be many reasons why he's not ready, but I really think he's scared. 

I would never force him, so I've decided not to bring it up again. I think it's the only thing I can do. I hope things turn around for us in 2017. :winkwink:


----------



## mandaa1220

When does he say he wants to try?


----------



## KylasBaby

Hmmm that's tricky. Does he give any concrete reasons why he doesn't want to? I know you say they end up in arguments, but you really need to make him aware of your feelings on this. Maybe you can both write a letter for the other to read? That way you can get all your feelings out without an argument?


----------



## NorthernWoman

After our first anniversary he told me we could try soon (no date set, just said soon), then I asked him recently he wasn't sure. He seems like he doesn't want to set a date, maybe worried I will be upset if he doesn't keep his word.

I'm sure he knows how I feel, I've been clear with him. Just him....seems like he cannot make that step.


----------



## mandaa1220

Has he recently said that he doesn't want to try? Or you just feel like he will say that?

It's tricky business, so I don't want to give bad advice.


----------



## NorthernWoman

He recently said he wasn't sure when he wanted to start trying.

Since then I've decided I will not bring it up anymore. Maybe it will help. Obviously bringing it up almost every month hasn't.:nope:

As I said before, hopefully this turns around. I'm sure there's women who are in the same situation as me.:winkwink:


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Hi, we're planning on WTT for our fourth and final baby in 2017 as well. We plan to kind of ntnp until then and really start to try around March/April if nothing happens before then. I have slight PCOS (my periods are regular but my ovulation is irregular... sometimes I ovulate on time, sometimes early, sometimes late and sometimes I don't even ovulate at all) so I'm not expecting to get pregnant within the first cycle or two. Last pregnancy it took 6 cycles before I finally conceived. Even though the new year is technically only a couple months away it feels like a loooooooooong wait.


----------

